# David Lee S/T to Warriors for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Man, Knicks really want me to watch them, if it happens.

Been a fan of Randolph. Always thought he needs to get the hell out of Golden State to maximize his talent. 




> The Warriors and free-agent power forward David Lee have agreed to contract worth about $80 million over six years, according to team sources.
> 
> The deal paves the way for a sign-and-trade with the New York Knicks. Golden State would send forward Anthony Randolph, center Ronny Turiaf and swingman Kelenna Azubuike to New York in exchange for Lee.
> 
> ...


http://www.mercurynews.com/sports-headlines/ci_15468623


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

Randolph is a good young talent and Azubuike contract comes off the books next year don't now about Turiaf.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

Ehh not bad I guess. Don't know if Lee & Amare could've played together.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

I would do this trade as Turiaf would be competent in playing center since Amare cannot handle center duties. This also would give New York a young nucleus of players. Moreover if this team doesn't play well then this will give us an excuse to rid D'Antoni (finally) and hire someone capable of coaching the team.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*



> David Aldridge daldridgetnt
> 
> Mark Bartlestein insists no s/t in place for David Lee to GSW.


Guess it's not true.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

If it is true, the knocks would be taking back 9.3 mil and sending lee for 10.3 or so in the first year. As it stands now the knocks have 18.9 million left- so they'll have 9 mil in cap space and eddy curry's expiring contract. 

They could use that to send to a team and give them a huge trade exception, or they could use say 3 mil of the remaining money on someone, then round out the team with minimum 1 year deals and try their luck in 2011 with Carmelo if he doesn't extend.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

Golden State would be retarded to do this deal. Turiaf and Azuibuike are rotation bench players and Randolph has big time potential. I mean in this case the Knicks get three guys who can play in a rotation. I guess the Golden State firesale is very real.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

I don't know why they're willing to spend 6yrs/80M on Lee if they're having a firesale.



Sounds like Lee is weighing his options.




> However, Lee's agent Mark Bartelstein told ESPN.com on Thursday that reports that a deal with Golden State is done are premature.
> 
> "There are a million things going on right now," Bartelstein said. "We are still talking to five different teams about different scenarios. David hasn't made up his mind and nothing has been agreed to. I'm not sure where all of this stuff is coming from."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5364903


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

That's why it makes no sense whatsoever for the Warriors. If you're going to blow it up you don't need to overpay a stat whore like Lee. If you're not then you have to have someone with a pulse on the floor. This trade is beyond retarded for them. It'd be the steal of the century for the knicks. They'd trade a guy they don't want or need for three guys who could help them. Hell you get a decent point guard and you're a playoff team fairly solidly


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*

This is happening.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: David Lee S/T to Warriors for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike*

Yep.



> New York Knicks forward David Lee got some good news, once LeBron James announced his intention to join the Miami Heat.
> 
> Lee's agent, Mark Bartelstein, told ESPN.com that Lee had agreed to a sign-and-trade worth $80 million dollars over six years with the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/new-york/nba/news/story?id=5364903


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

FA PG
Azubuike...Douglas
Gallinari...Walker
Randolph
Amare...Turiaf

I'd predict they sign Ridnour and another wing. They'll be a fun team to watch, that's for sure. It'll be fun watching Randolph and Amare together.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Good deal for the Knicks. It kinda answers what me and Dre were talking about the other night about how we couldn't really think of any players on the Knicks worth mentioning outside of three guys.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not opposed to this trade at all. I wished we landed LBJ but this isn't bad deal for us. I know A. Randolph is suppose to be a really a really good up and comer but I really like Azubuike! I think he's a nice addition, he can score, avg 4 rpg and 1 bpg. Not bad. R Turiaf will add an extra body that can pound the boards and block shots. A. Randolph can be a nice addition, hopefully he learns a lot from Amar'e.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Agreed with everyone here. This by far exceeds my expectation of what we were able to get for Lee at this point. As much as Randolph has potential, I think his real worth may come in a trade in exchange for a star (hello Carmelo?). I'm not terribly fond of Azuibuike but I think that Ronny Turiaf adequately replaces David Lee.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*



HKF said:


> Golden State would be retarded to do this deal. Turiaf and Azuibuike are rotation bench players and Randolph has big time potential. I mean in this case the Knicks get three guys who can play in a rotation. I guess the Golden State firesale is very real.


but we get a great player in azubuike who was injured for most of last season, don't count him out yet either


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*



knicksfan89 said:


> but we get a great player in azubuike who was injured for most of last season, don't count him out yet either


Dude's a chuck that is a placeholder until we can find a better replacement. He's Corey Maggette's little brother and nobody likes playing with that guy.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Dude's a chuck that is a placeholder until we can find a better replacement. He's Corey Maggette's little brother and nobody likes playing with that guy.


he's an expiring contract. Let D'Antoni make him look good then package him w/ Curry for a real player that will make a difference.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Knicks didn't get LeBron, but I like what they've been doing this offseason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You also forgot that Wilson Chandler's still on the team and Eddy Curry's expiring contract.

Douglas, Amare, Chandler, Gallinari, Randolph, Azuibuke, Turiaf, Rautins (rookie), Fields (rookie), Jordan (rookie)


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Man, the Knicks have just screwed themselves for the next 10 years! AGAIN! If they trade Lee for this, they had better demand first round picks. They have literally rebuilt four franchises for no other reason than stupidity. They'll probably unload Amare at the expense of a first round pick too when he gets reinjured. 

Maybe they'll get lucky in FA, but not likely.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You think David Lee is good? I mean he's a good player, but he's the quintessional stat-padder on a bad team.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: David Lee S/T for Anthony Randolph/Turiaf/Azubuike on table*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Dude's a chuck that is a placeholder until we can find a better replacement. He's Corey Maggette's little brother and nobody likes playing with that guy.


I actually think Azubuike has a decent offensive game with pretty good defense. I'll give him some time to prove his worth, if he's not worth it we can rid him after the season's done.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> You think David Lee is good? I mean he's a good player, but he's the quintessional stat-padder on a bad team.


No, I think Bierdrins, Turiaf and Randolph are garbage that will grab some of your missed shots but not put them back in.

Azibuke is a bench player on a crappy team.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

You are seriously underestimating Randolph.


----------

